# Sous Vide Bone In Chuckie... Question At The End...



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 22, 2018)

Hey all, done a SV Bone In Chuckie...  Tried to follow The Bear & his experiments since he's been trying to dial these chuckies in...  Settled in on 135* for 27 hrs.  

Vac packed with some granulated garlic, onion & black pepper. 








So, after the soak... Seared it a bit in the CI skillet with some bacon grease...







Sliced up!







Very tender & tasty...  I'd like to sear the next one just a bit longer though! 

Now a question for you all, this was a bone in chuckie...  This bone has some really nice marrow...  Since it was SV, it's like jelly!  My question is what can it be used for?  I know there has to be a use for it! 

Thanks all!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome Justin. Like! B


----------



## weedeater (Apr 22, 2018)

Looks great and I’m sure tastes even better.  Love my SV.
Hard to go wrong with Bear’s Step by Steps.
No idea on what to do with the bone marrow.
Like!

Weedeater


----------



## cooker613 (Apr 22, 2018)

The bone is great in soup.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 23, 2018)

Great looking chuck roast!
You may want to try using a torch for the sear part.
It gets the fat real crispy & puts a nice crust on the meat, without cooking it any further.
And it's easy to get the edges.
Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 23, 2018)

Just scoop out the marrow and spread it on a piece of toast...awesome.  I know its served in fancy restaurants that way.  I've done it with bear marrow out of some shanks and its really delicious. Surprisingly when I did the same thing with elk shanks the flavor of the marrow was a rather strong and not nearly as good.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 23, 2018)

I skip the toast , that marrow would have been the first thing gone . Never had it SV'd , but out of the oven or grilled it's awesome .
Nice chuck . Had one yesterday myself , 130 for 48 hours .


----------



## Geebs (Apr 23, 2018)

Yum, looks awesome! I am going to have to really start looking into the SV.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 23, 2018)

Eat the marrow...   It's good....


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Awesome Justin. Like! B



Thanks B!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Looks great and I’m sure tastes even better.  Love my SV.
> Hard to go wrong with Bear’s Step by Steps.
> No idea on what to do with the bone marrow.
> Like!
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

cooker613 said:


> The bone is great in soup.



Thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking chuck roast!
> You may want to try using a torch for the sear part.
> It gets the fat real crispy & puts a nice crust on the meat, without cooking it any further.
> And it's easy to get the edges.
> Al



Thanks Al, appreciate the tip on the torch!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

gnatboy911 said:


> Just scoop out the marrow and spread it on a piece of toast...awesome.  I know its served in fancy restaurants that way.  I've done it with bear marrow out of some shanks and its really delicious. Surprisingly when I did the same thing with elk shanks the flavor of the marrow was a rather strong and not nearly as good.



Thank you!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I skip the toast , that marrow would have been the first thing gone . Never had it SV'd , but out of the oven or grilled it's awesome .
> Nice chuck . Had one yesterday myself , 130 for 48 hours .



Thanks, it was tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Yum, looks awesome! I am going to have to really start looking into the SV.



Thanks!  Yea, the SV is a great addition to the kitchen IMO!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 29, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Eat the marrow...   It's good....



Thanks Dave, it was really good!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 29, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey all, done a SV Bone In Chuckie...  Tried to follow The Bear & his experiments since he's been trying to dial these chuckies in...  Settled in on 135* for 27 hrs.
> 
> Vac packed with some granulated garlic, onion & black pepper.
> 
> ...


Bone marrow jelly...get in my belly!  Yum!

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2018)

mike5051 said:


> Bone marrow jelly...get in my belly!  Yum!
> 
> Mike



Yes Sir, good stuff!  Thanks for dropping a line Mike!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2018)

Looks Great, Justin!!:)
Nice Job!!!
Like.
Love the Marrow, but it's gotta be Heated first when I eat it.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 30, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Justin!!:)
> Nice Job!!!
> Like.
> Love the Marrow, but it's gotta be Heated first when I eat it.
> ...



Thanks Bear, this did turn out tender & tasty!  Just wanna sear the next one a bit more, I'll use my torch next time.  That marrow is good stuff, but agree I'd prefer it heated vs cold!  Appreciate the like!


----------

